# Where to live in North Somerset?



## fifibelle (Aug 6, 2005)

*Where to live in the REAL Somerset?*

We're thinking of moving to the "Real Somerset" from London, but don't know the area well. We don't want to move to Bristol or Bath, but need to be within commuting distance of them.

Where would you recommend? Wells? Shepton Mallet? Midsomer Norton? Or one of the smaller villages?

Thanks!


----------



## on_the_fly (Aug 6, 2005)

fifibelle said:
			
		

> We're thinking of moving to North Somerset from London, but don't know the area well. We don't want to move to Bristol or Bath, but need to be within commuting distance of them.
> 
> Where would you recommend? Wells? Shepton Mallet? Midsomer Norton? Or one of the smaller villages?
> 
> Thanks!



They are all very nice places to live IF you can afford the houses AND suffer the traffic to the place of work.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 6, 2005)

bradford on avon is lovely, but as pricy as bath...depends what you have to spend...


----------



## fifibelle (Aug 6, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> They are all very nice places to live IF you can afford the houses AND suffer the traffic to the place of work.




Well hopefully we wouldn't have to commute that often - hoping to work from home and only travel to Bristol/Bath to get the train or to the airport if have a meeting further afield.

My dad has been scaring me by sending me links to www.chavtowns.co.uk which seems to mention every place we think might be nice. Mind you, it mentions most of London too!

We'd be selling a 3 bed house in London, so hoping we can buy something of a similar size in Somerset for a bit less.


----------



## WasGeri (Aug 7, 2005)

Have you considered Bourneville in Weston-super-Mare? It's absolutely super!
No chavs whatsoever.


----------



## fat hamster (Aug 7, 2005)

That's an awfully good suggestion, Geri.


----------



## tobyjug (Aug 7, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Have you considered Bourneville in Weston-super-Mare? It's absolutely super!
> No chavs whatsoever.




Unlike the sea-front area of Weston, full of Chavs on holiday and unblievably tatty.


----------



## WasGeri (Aug 7, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> Unlike the sea-front area of Weston, full of Chavs on holiday and unblievably tatty.



You're skating on thin ice there, Toby. It's a good thing butchersapron is still in bed...


----------



## tobyjug (Aug 7, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> You're skating on thin ice there, Toby. It's a good thing butchersapron is still in bed...



I go to the Weston area twice a year to motorcycle rallies. The seafront area is a shithole. When I used to go to Weston back in the 1960s it was a very different place.


----------



## WasGeri (Aug 7, 2005)

He's getting up! Get ready to rumble!


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 7, 2005)

OOh, i'm just off to weston now! don't move radstock or midsomer norton unless you want to have no nightlife unless driving or can afford over 20 quiad and hour wait for can from bath/bristol and gangs of yokel chavs roaming the streets. Peasdowns even worse. Move to bath!  Frome not too bad for shops but still violent yokels...


----------



## marty21 (Aug 7, 2005)

norton has always been notorious in bath  

maybe one of those places between bath and bristol are worth a look, puts you within touch of both great cities, saltford, keynsham, bitton, yate, chipping sodbury....


----------



## WasGeri (Aug 7, 2005)

Saltford is very nice - think you'd need to be mega-rich to live there though, especially down by the marina!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 7, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Saltford is very nice - think you'd need to be mega-rich to live there though, especially down by the marina!



thought it might be, it looks nice, i used to go through it on the 339 every school day for 7 years...never actually got off the bus there...looked great from the top deck though


----------



## WasGeri (Aug 7, 2005)

It's gorgeous and there are some really nice pubs as well. We cycle there along the cycle track and grab a pint or two in the Jolly Sailor - it's right by the lock and weir, and they usually have a BBQ at weekends.


----------



## fifibelle (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks for your tips! We're planning to spend a few weekends down in Somerset looking around so this gives a great idea on towns and villages to check out when we're there.


----------



## Isambard (Aug 7, 2005)

Do you mean _"North Somerset"_ as in Greater Bristol or REAL Somerset?   

It's all a balance innit, between countryside, the beach, a relaxed pace of life but at the same time getting into the town or city for work. As I know, it all has it's ups and downs. Bear in mind that the cost of living in a small Somerset town isn't necessarily less than Bristol.

Wanna rent a house? 10 minutes walk to the beach, 45 minutes to Temple Meads?


----------



## fifibelle (Aug 8, 2005)

oooh - I didn't know there was a difference between 'North Somerset' and 'Real Somerset'.  Basically, we've been to Glastonbury and spent some time around that area (Cheddar/Wells etc) and think it would be a great anti-dote to London life now we have a baby on the way. The choice to be more in the country than Bristol isn't to do with house prices, but because I've lived in cities all my life and fancy a change. And we're hoping to ba able to work from home most of the time (well I'm actually hoping not to work at all ).Thanks for all your advice.


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 8, 2005)

marty21 said:
			
		

> thought it might be, it looks nice, i used to go through it on the 339 every school day for 7 years...never actually got off the bus there...looked great from the top deck though


saltford not too hideously pricey...saw details of lovely old cottage there, just over 200 grand i think and straight out of enid blyton...
I love radford and newton st loe, prices astronomical though but so pretty as to be unbelievable


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 8, 2005)

fifibelle said:
			
		

> Basically, we've been to Glastonbury and spent some time around that area (Cheddar/Wells etc) and think it would be a great anti-dote to London life now we have a baby on the way. The choice to be more in the country than Bristol isn't to do with house prices, but because I've lived in cities all my life and fancy a change.



I'm to the south of Glastonbury at the moment; try checking out some of the villages/small towns south of Shepton Mallet and north of Sherborne - north and south Cadbury, Babcary, Sutton Montis, Corton Denham and Sandford Orcas. All offer the sort of picturesque, crime-free, child-friendly experience it sounds like you're after. It's not a cheap area, but if you're selling up in London then you should be ok.


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 8, 2005)

wherever you move to check that it's not at flooding risk. parts of the somerset levels are prone to it. You can check on the environment agency agency site but should always ask estate agents and house sellers as well.

one house we looked at it had been underwater for three weeks the previous winter   this was further south than you're looking though, down by taunton.


----------



## Isambard (Aug 8, 2005)

My house and that of my parents is below sea level and we're only a few minutes from the sea    but there's a gert big dyke to keep us all dry.

Last time there was a serious flood our way was in the late 60 but rubbershoes is right, it pays to check.

It might seem a bit early but if you plan to settle in the area for a long time, consider the distance to schools, particuarly secondary as it can be a fair way from the villages.


----------



## fat hamster (Aug 8, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> but there's a gert big dyke...


You talkin' 'bout me, mate?    


  


 


<scarpers>


----------



## Isambard (Aug 8, 2005)

Sorry, "lady who prefers sensible shoes"   

Depends what you are looking for but there's a lot of new housing being built in Somerset right now. 
Our small town/vilage is going to double in size I reckon.


----------



## fat hamster (Aug 8, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Sorry, "lady who prefers sensible shoes"


...like these, for example!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> ...like these, for example!



are they specially designed for the somerset wetlands, and the flood plain?

i reckon they are probably issued to all the locals


----------



## Hollis (Aug 8, 2005)

fifibelle said:
			
		

> We're thinking of moving to North Somerset from London, but don't know the area well. We don't want to move to Bristol or Bath, but need to be within commuting distance of them.
> 
> Where would you recommend? Wells? Shepton Mallet? Midsomer Norton? Or one of the smaller villages?
> 
> Thanks!



Fuck off and stay in London. Or move to Cornwall. We don't want ya.

 

Edited to add:

Well if its _North_ Somerset - okay..


Stay out of _Real_ Somerset though..


----------



## Isambard (Aug 8, 2005)

As my "local neighbour" Hollis rightly pointed out, depends what you mean by Somerset innit.   

The 2 dark coloured areas were traditionally Somerset, moved to Avon and are now seperate unitary authorities. Called "North Somerset" and "Bath and North East Somerset" respectively.

The 5 paler districts (Sedgemoor, West Somerset, South Somerset and Taunton Deane and Mendip) are the Real Somerset.


----------



## spudulike (Aug 8, 2005)

I live uncomfortably close to Yatton, but apart form that, very nice here.


----------



## Hollis (Aug 8, 2005)

Incidentally, fifi, have you watched 'Escape to the Country'?  Top TV.


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 8, 2005)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Fuck off and stay in London. Or move to Cornwall. We don't want ya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



says Mr Wood Green


----------



## Hollis (Aug 8, 2005)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> says Mr Wood Green



<begins rigourous fist shaking>

Rubbish!!  We still have the ancestoral seat in Wedmore.  I shall return to reclaim my crown.


----------



## fifibelle (Aug 8, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> As my "local neighbour" Hollis rightly pointed out, depends what you mean by Somerset innit.
> 
> The 2 dark coloured areas were traditionally Somerset, moved to Avon and are now seperate unitary authorities. Called "North Somerset" and "Bath and North East Somerset" respectively.
> 
> The 5 paler districts (Sedgemoor, West Somerset, South Somerset and Taunton Deane and Mendip) are the Real Somerset.




In that case, it's the REAL Somerset that I want to move to....even though Hollis doesn't want me there   

And Hollis, yes I do watch Escape to the Country - am thinking of applying to it so they can hunt for a house for me in the REAL Somerset!


----------



## Isambard (Aug 8, 2005)

if you are selling in London it'll be OK but don't imagine you'll be able to buy a house for tuppence in old money.

Two up two town, terraced house on a street unlikely to ever feature in a Country Life feature cost around £ 100 K .


----------



## Hollis (Aug 8, 2005)

fifibelle said:
			
		

> In that case, it's the REAL Somerset that I want to move to....even though Hollis doesn't want me there
> 
> And Hollis, yes I do watch Escape to the Country - am thinking of applying to it so they can hunt for a house for me in the REAL Somerset!



NOOOO!!!!!

  

Yer about 10 years to late though..


----------



## fifibelle (Aug 8, 2005)

Hollis said:
			
		

> NOOOO!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yer about 10 years to late though..




Surely its never too late to move out of London????


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2005)

fifibelle said:
			
		

> Surely its never too late to move out of London????




am ate of mine moved to bradford on avon last year after 15 years in london, sold his flat near ally pally and bought a much better place down there

i might consider moving out of london back to the ancestral home in the west country when i retire which is still a long way away, i'd have to convince mrs21 who has lived in london since the 70s and would find it very difficult to adjust to living outside london....


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 8, 2005)

i got out of london 4 years ago fifi and ended up just south of taunton. Cities are OK but living close to one (ie easy comuting distance) bumps up the price of the houses a lot.

I'm an hour from bristol, 30 mins from exeter but only 15 mins from the centre of urban sophistication that is honiton.


----------



## Hollis (Aug 8, 2005)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> the centre of urban sophistication that is honiton.




just think.. you're probably the first person _ever _ to have used that phrase.


----------



## Isambard (Aug 8, 2005)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> the centre of urban sophistication that is honiton.




but that be in Debbon!


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 8, 2005)

buy yourself a Rover 25, flat cap and a tartan blanket and we'll let you in

< opens copy of daily Expresszzzzzz>


----------



## fifibelle (Aug 8, 2005)

well I've already subscribed to 'Somerset Life'


----------



## Isambard (Aug 8, 2005)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> < opens copy of daily Expresszzzzzz>



My parents used to read the Western Daily Press - the WORST newspaper I have ever had the displeasure to read. I'm kind of glad they read the Times now.


----------



## Hollis (Aug 8, 2005)

fifibelle said:
			
		

> well I've already subscribed to 'Somerset Life'



Crikey!

Can't say I've ever heard of it.. is it some toff rag for foxhunters?


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 8, 2005)

fifibelle said:
			
		

> well I've already subscribed to 'Somerset Life'



if you're looking for _that_ type of house , oiks like us can't give you any real tips




			
				 totally made up but rather typical Somerset Life quote  said:
			
		

> this lovely home is available for _only _ £1.2 million



and i think you're the only person to ever buy it. everyone else reads it at the dentists


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> My parents used to read the Western Daily Press - the WORST newspaper I have ever had the displeasure to read. I'm kind of glad they read the Times now.



my dad reads that   he gets it for the racing pages...


----------



## fifibelle (Aug 8, 2005)

QUOTE=rubbershoes: _if you're looking for that type of house , oiks like us can't give you any real tips_


I haven't read a copy yet - am waiting for it to land on me doorstep. Don't think I'll be looking for (i.e. can't afford) 'that' type of house....just wanted some nice pictures of countryside to gaze at whilst facing the horrible commute each day in London.


----------



## Isambard (Aug 8, 2005)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> and I think you're the only person to ever buy it.



Nah, the kids on the estate by mine buy it so they know what posh houses out on the Levels are worth burgling!    

I think my mum bought it once for a gardening feature but don't mention it on here cos that'll be street cred right down the lav innit.


----------



## fifibelle (Aug 8, 2005)

think i'll go and hide under a rock then....

...i don't know the diff. between 'north' and 'real' somerset

...and i've subscribed to some posh magazine that i'll just bin when it arrives


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2005)

tbh, when i was born in bath, it was in somerset, then it went to avon (along with bristol i think) then avon got split up into loads of different places, now bath is in north somerset and there are other somersets as well  

find a pre 1974 map, and that is somerset imho


----------



## Hollis (Aug 8, 2005)

fifibelle said:
			
		

> think i'll go and hide under a rock then....
> 
> ...i don't know the diff. between 'north' and 'real' somerset
> 
> ...and i've subscribed to some posh magazine that i'll just bin when it arrives



We're here to help.. Somerset County Gazette is where its at.

http://www.homelifeproperty.co.uk/the_west_country/homelife/somerset/ 

But can we clarify that you're not a foxhunter?


----------



## Hollis (Aug 8, 2005)

Take out your subscription now!!

http://www.shoppersworld.co.uk/store/product.asp?s=310&d=1616&p=20747&c=24&s1=89&s2=0&s3=0


----------



## fifibelle (Aug 8, 2005)

Definitely not a fox hunter!!! I even think the mangy foxes in my back garden in Stroud Green are cute (as long as they don't attack my cats).


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 8, 2005)

fifibelle said:
			
		

> think i'll go and hide under a rock then....
> 
> ...i don't know the diff. between 'north' and 'real' somerset
> 
> ...and i've subscribed to some posh magazine that i'll just bin when it arrives




don't worry fifi. we don't bite really. 

well hollis does, but he has enough manners to take his teeth out first

<scarpers>

and it really is lovely down here. thats why we're here


----------



## Hollis (Aug 8, 2005)

I've heard they bite on the Quantocks..


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2005)

i was watching top gear last night and jeremy clarkson was in a west country village, i recognised it as stowe on the wold, edge of the cotswolds, very nice place

i once had a penpal there


----------



## butterfly child (Aug 8, 2005)

I thought it was "stow"?

I think one of my sisters old schoolfriends lived there for a while, has it got a stream running down the main street?

I'm disappointed that Butchers didn't haul Toby over the coals about his comments on WsM...

We're moving to Weston Sur La Mare, probably after I've graduated..

So we want house prices to rise dramatically in TW15 and drop dramatically in BS23(4?)


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2005)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> I thought it was "stow"?



i think you're right


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 8, 2005)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> says Mr Wood Green


hee, i moved from wood green to deepest darkest north zummerset...but i think quite a few people have...


----------



## tobyjug (Aug 8, 2005)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> I'm disappointed that Butchers didn't haul Toby over the coals about his comments on WsM...



Probably too embarassed to agree with me about the sea front area.


----------



## fifibelle (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, my first issue of Somerset Life has landed on the doormat. SHould've checked with everyone on here _before_ I ordered it. Full of poncey mansions and adverts for jacuzzis and 20 grand kitchens, and an amusing 'fashion' section on 'designer knitwear'    

Into the bin it goes.....I wonder if I can cancel my subscription?


----------



## Isambard (Aug 19, 2005)

fifibelle said:
			
		

> Into the bin it goes



Hopefully into the paper re-cycling!
Even my hardly progressive local council in Somerset is big into re-cycling!


----------



## fifibelle (Aug 19, 2005)

Its a super-glossy magazine - not sure if you can recycle those. Might line the cats litter tray with it.


----------



## Gerry1time (Aug 20, 2005)

i live in bristol, and have dreamed of moving to somerset on many occasions, but having visited many am cautious of of good few places in somerset that wouldn't necessarily suit someone coming straight from the a city. So do your research first.

Have always loved the area around glastonbury/wells/mendips tho, one day shall be there.


----------



## herbsman (Oct 9, 2007)

*Not Sure if this is of Interest in Glastonbury*

Not wishing to break advertising rules, but I have a house I've been trying to sell in central Glastonbury.

Pm me for details

A deal could be made without going through estate agents:-

Here's the link:-

http://www.ralphbending.com/more_info.php?id=865


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 11, 2007)

Technically...I live in North Somerset


----------



## Gerry1time (Oct 11, 2007)

herbsman said:
			
		

> Not wishing to break advertising rules, but I have a house I've been trying to sell in central Glastonbury.
> 
> Pm me for details
> 
> ...





> "There is a west facing courtyard garden to the rear with possible oasis potential and an outhouse sits at the bottom just waiting for it."


----------



## keybored (Oct 14, 2007)

Gerry1time said:
			
		

>



Ralph Bending fancies itself as a bit of an 'alternative' estate agents, hence the 'wacky' descriptions


----------



## keybored (Oct 14, 2007)

herbsman said:
			
		

> Not wishing to break advertising rules, but I have a house I've been trying to sell in central Glastonbury.
> 
> Pm me for details



"Not wishing to break advertising rules, but fuck it I'm going to go right ahead and break them anyway"


----------



## Isambard (Oct 14, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Technically...I live in North Somerset



I always think your accent sounds really "local" to my village Fizz but then as the jar of honey flies you is only about 30 minuts away from us innit.  
Hugsatchababe, I was just thinking of yous yesterday.


----------

